# aus vs canada



## loneranger (Dec 17, 2015)

hi guys 
hope all are fine 
i am asking on behalf of a friend who is sort of in middle of situation

he is accountant and secured job interview in one of accountancy firms in aus for which he is positive to get an offer
they have told him to give him around 2 years work visa and then extend it on basis of performance.

on other hand, he can apply.for canadian pr after clearing ielts, his all other requirements for pr are met

Now what are pro and cons for aus vs canada

I mean if he goes for aus.
it might take him 6 to 7 years for nationaility however in canada 3 years after getting Pr

accountants are getting tough time in aus overall. another red flag

what other factors can be put on table to decide.pls advise 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a very personal decission. It's not that easy as to create a pro and con sheet that is set in stone.
Both are developed countries, and no one can predict the future.


----------



## sorabzone (Jun 21, 2017)

loneranger said:


> hi guys
> hope all are fine
> i am asking on behalf of a friend who is sort of in middle of situation
> 
> ...


He can apply Aus PR and take this job. Rest it is up to him.

Btw salaries are so much better in Aus as compared to Canada. Aus also has private medical insurance and weather is better. I considered these factors before I made the decision. 

So far your friend has nothing in hand, he can get pr but you never know. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## loneranger (Dec 17, 2015)

sorabzone said:


> He can apply Aus PR and take this job. Rest it is up to him.
> 
> Btw salaries are so much better in Aus as compared to Canada. Aus also has private medical insurance and weather is better. I considered these factors before I made the decision.
> 
> ...


He is accoutant. Currently PR point for accountant are sky high. He will have to wait for 1 year atleast after landing in AUS to apply for PR 
it does not stop here. He will have to wait 5 years to get passport, other things remain constant.

Yes you are right, there are other considerations as well but accountant are not in good books as far as aus immigration dept is concerned. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sorabzone (Jun 21, 2017)

loneranger said:


> He is accoutant. Currently PR point for accountant are sky high. He will have to wait for 1 year atleast after landing in AUS to apply for PR
> it does not stop here. He will have to wait 5 years to get passport, other things remain constant.
> 
> Yes friend you are right, there are other considerations as well but accountant are not in good books as far as aus immigration dept is concerned.
> ...


My friend is in London, and he is also thinking the same since last 6 months, but he hasn't applied the PR yet. 

Now cutoff of Canada never goes below 450(used to in 430s) and Australia reduced number of visa to half last week. What I am trying to say, thinking and taking action are two different things. If I were him, I would go to Aus and start PR process for both countries.

Your friend is not in a position to decide since he has nothing in hand right now. Things change drastically these days, one terrorist attack and next day they may change immigration laws.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## loneranger (Dec 17, 2015)

Very valid points raised. It takes much more than counting your immi points on calculator.
thanks for input

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sorabzone said:


> Btw salaries are so much better in Aus as compared to Canada.


The cost of living is also significantly higher in Australia.




> Aus also has private medical insurance



There is private medical insurance in Canada as well.


----------



## sorabzone (Jun 21, 2017)

colchar said:


> The cost of living is also significantly higher in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having private insurance and how they operate, there is a very big difference how public and private healthcare system works.
Please research more, there is so much more to it. Just google and you will find the details.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sorabzone said:


> Having private insurance and how they operate, there is a very big difference how public and private healthcare system works.
> Please research more, there is so much more to it. Just google and you will find the details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




I don't need to research it Skippy, I am well aware of the differences in the two forms of healthcare. And there are also private healthcare providers in Canada. They are literally everywhere.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

loneranger said:


> hi guys
> hope all are fine
> i am asking on behalf of a friend who is sort of in middle of situation
> 
> ...


Allright, no offence but please think about all these points:
1) here your friend has not started yet first step and thinking about the citizenship or passport. 
2) Your friend got an job offer from a company in Australia which is a plus point so i can say he is a lucky enough, he should accept that and join. After a year when $$$$ fall in his pocket then decide where to move. 
3) It is not easy to secure a job related to your experience even on PR in Canada or Australia .
4) Other also mentioned some factors which may helpful for you and your friend to take decision.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

*Questions about migrating to Australia*

i am in the midst of applying the australian PR but still pending EOI for years although i manage to obtain 65 points in 2017.
Australian immigration love to u-turn and reduce the number of invitations, suddenly increase the base point from 60 pts to 65 pts


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

With immigration cuts taking effect, someone with 70 or less points should have no hopes on Australia. 

Perhaps, Canada is the only western nation that is still open for immigration at least until the current government is in power.


----------

